# Czech Working Line



## 148298 (Jul 27, 2013)

I am looking at Czech Working line puppies to purchase sometime in February, looking for breeder suggestions!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

Wendelin Farms. My girl is Czech, absolutely adore her and Christina knows her lines very well.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Weberhaus in the Kansas City area


----------



## Glaicer (Aug 6, 2016)

Malinda Weber of Weberhaus bred my boy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wendelin Farms in Canada. I know a few dogs from her. All very nice. Not all her breedings are Czech. Is there a reason you want this particular line?


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

I met Malinda Weber YEARS ago when she was early in her dog breeding career. Since then she is a real expert on the Czech lines and is trying to save the old lines. She knows what her dogs produce and is great at matching puppies to buyers. In fact my good training buddy is on her way to KC to get her second Weberhaus puppy. Her current girl is over 12 1/2 years young..Not all Czech dogs advertised as such are Czech.. found that out on my boy..Who I love and really didn't go searching for Czech lines..many dogs bred and registered originally in the Czech Republic will go back in several generations to DDR and WGWL (see i did learn from my post!) and Malinda know what her lines are and can trace them way back for you.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

I'll cast my vote for weberhaus as well. She has some very nice dogs and can match anywhere from a pet to sport/ppd depending on what you're after. Highly recommend talking to her.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Definitely recommend Malinda at Weberhaus. 

I will be getting my next GSD from her this week.


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

I also would suggest Wendelin. Christina has some excellent dogs both Czech and WG.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

There are a few of us here with Wendelin dogs. I can't say enough good things about mine and Christina was great! I got exactly what I wanted and I know I've said this before but I wish I had this one when I was still pushing a patrol car around! Good luck!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful dog Glacier


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

I am more than happy to chat with anyone who has questions about my dogs. Thank you all for the kinda comments.


----------

